# Any info on Bogen SRB-20 tube Receiver?



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Any info on Bogen SRB-20 tube Receiver? I have one and was looking for any and all info on this tube receiver. Also any parts or parts list.

Thanks


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Google brought this up


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason, Thanks, I found that but I'm looking for manuals/schematics and internal parts list.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I've heard you can sometimes find info on vintage stuff like yours at audiokarma....might try that.

In the quick little googling I did, I didn't see too much unfortunately...


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, That the trouble I was finding.


----------

